# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  مجرد سؤال : أيهما أسرع ترله راس ولاّ وطارق مختار !!

## احمد الحبر

*أيهما أبطأ ترلة راس (فاااااااضية ) ولا طارق مختار !!

 حاشية :
 والله بعد غياب سفاري لمبارتي أهلي مدني والخرطوم3 إلا تشوف ليك عذر يا ود مختار !! عاد تاني منو البجر ليك وتاني منو البشيلك ؟!! 
 شيلك الله من المريخ أكان مرضتنا ورفعت ضغطنا !!:056::056:

موسى الزومه : عليك الله شوف ليك شغله غير الكورة وريحنا من حبوب الضغط !!:056::056:



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*والله يا ابوحميد انتوا حيرتونا عديل ...
ناس الهلال بي لاعيبتهم انصاف المواهب ديل بشجعوا فيهم لقيت ما وصل مربع الكنفدراليه ...
وانت تشتموا في لاعيبتكم وتحبطوهم وعايزينهم ينتصروا ليكم ...
زي جمهور المريخ اللي قاطع المباريات والعدد البسيط الموجود في الميدان المريخ مهزوم هم صبت فيهم مطرة ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله يا ابوحميد انتوا حيرتونا عديل ...
ناس الهلال بي لاعيبتهم انصاف المواهب ديل بشجعوا فيهم لقيت ما وصل مربع الكنفدراليه ...
وانت تشتموا في لاعيبتكم وتحبطوهم وعايزينهم ينتصروا ليكم ...
زي جمهور المريخ اللي قاطع المباريات والعدد البسيط الموجود في الميدان المريخ مهزوم هم صبت فيهم مطرة ...



بس عليك الله يا طارق ديل يستاهلوا يلبسوا شعار الزعيم 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بس عليك الله يا طارق ديل يستاهلوا يلبسوا شعار الزعيم 



ياهم زاتهم الكنا بغنى ليهم وبنمجد فيهم ...
*

----------


## صخر

*بصراحة ي استاذ احمد 
طارق مختار
موسي الزومة
الشغيل 
سعيد السعودي
ليس لهم اي علاقة بالكرة
وقادتهم الصدفه لارتداء الشعار الاحمر
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله يا ابوحميد انتوا حيرتونا عديل ...
ناس الهلال بي لاعيبتهم انصاف المواهب ديل بشجعوا فيهم لقيت ما وصل مربع الكنفدراليه ...
وانت تشتموا في لاعيبتكم وتحبطوهم وعايزينهم ينتصروا ليكم ...
زي جمهور المريخ اللي قاطع المباريات والعدد البسيط الموجود في الميدان المريخ مهزوم هم صبت فيهم مطرة ...




انصاف المواهب يا طارق بيجتهدوا وبحبوا الشعار ناديهم وبيلعبو برجولة وفدائية
والحماس بغطي علي الخطأ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اسرع اللستك المدفون جنب بيتنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله يعينك ياطارق مختار حتنكشف تنكشف بس الله يصبرك ويشد من ازرك 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دمرتم الباشا وميدو وارغو وستدمرون البقية يا جمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ياهم زاتهم الكنا بغنى ليهم وبنمجد فيهم ...



يا طارق اخوي نحن بنشجع اللاعب العندو غيرة على الشعار حتى لو راسو مافيهو كورة لكن ديل ياكافي البلا لا راس فيهو كورة لا غيرة ولا حماس للشعار 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

انصاف المواهب يا طارق بيجتهدوا وبحبوا الشعار ناديهم وبيلعبو برجولة وفدائية
والحماس بغطي علي الخطأ



جمهورهم شجعهم لما الواحد فيهم ما كان قادر يثبت الكورة 
بعد داك وجده الثقة في نفسهم 
هم نفس اللاعبين وصلوا الهلال لدوري الاربعة ...
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

يا طارق اخوي نحن بنشجع اللاعب العندو غيرة على الشعار حتى لو راسو مافيهو كورة لكن ديل ياكافي البلا لا راس فيهو كورة لا غيرة ولا حماس للشعار 



تعرف يا ماجد الكلام الذي ده خلي لاعبين يفقدوا الثقة في انفسهم ...
الواحد فيهم بقى يجئ الميدان وهو خائف من الجمهور قبل الخوف من الفريق الخصم ...
لازام نعيد ليهم الثقة في انفسهم اولا وبعد داك نطالبهم بالاداء ...
*

----------


## غندور

*شوف عينى ...الحنطور اسرع من جياد
                        	*

----------


## ابو شهد

*ثقة شنو ياخوي طارق والله ديل  لوتجيب ليهم أغاني وأغاني جوه الميدان برطهم ياهم المرض
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

والله يا ابوحميد انتوا حيرتونا عديل ...
 ناس الهلال بي لاعيبتهم انصاف المواهب ديل بشجعوا فيهم لقيت ما وصل مربع الكنفدراليه ...
 وانت تشتموا في لاعيبتكم وتحبطوهم وعايزينهم ينتصروا ليكم ...
 زي جمهور المريخ اللي قاطع المباريات والعدد البسيط الموجود في الميدان المريخ مهزوم هم صبت فيهم مطرة ...



[justify]يا حبيب ..
تشجيعنا للاعبي المريخ لن ينقطع ولكن أمثال طارق مختار بخطأ بسيط ينسف لك مجهود موسم كامل ( من الاعداد والمال وحتى التشجيع) ..

سلحفائية طارق مختار أكبر خطر يهدد دفاع المريخ كما أن رعونة موسى الزومه المتكررة ظلت تقصم ظهر المريخ بانتظام فلماذا السكوت إذن على أمثال هؤلاء اللاعبين ..

اللاعبين الذين يحتاجون للتشجيع هم اصحاب المواهب الحقيقية أمثال راجي عبد العاطي وياسر العيلفون .. ولعل الأول رغم احرازه لأغلى هدف للمريخ إلا أنه أمس مارس أنانية مفرطه وكاد بسببها أن يضيع الدوري ولكن رغم ذلك فهو لاعب له مستقبل واعد ..
[/justify]
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*
 والله يا جمهور يا صفوة حيرتونا بنقول الفريق ناقص والناقص دايرين ننقصو 
نعم بعض الاعبين ليس بالمستوا المطلوب لكن دا المتوفر حاليا ونحن في خواتيم الممتاز
حنعمل شنو نحمسهم عشان يبزلو مجهود اضافي والله الفيهم نشيله 
طيب حنخلي للجماعة شنو اذا ناس البيت بيقولو كده ديل العندنا حاليا 
ومافي خيارات متوفره 
واذا جازفنا بناس عديمي الخبرة في هذه الفترة الحرجة قد يحدث ما لا يرضينا  
فلنتكاتف في هذا المنعطف الحاد ونكبت مشاعرنا قليلا لنستطيع ان  نعبر
ومن ثم ننتظم في الموسم القادم بمواهب حقيقية ودماء حارة حرارة شعارنا 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

تعرف يا ماجد الكلام الذي ده خلي لاعبين يفقدوا الثقة في انفسهم ...
الواحد فيهم بقى يجئ الميدان وهو خائف من الجمهور قبل الخوف من الفريق الخصم ...
لازام نعيد ليهم الثقة في انفسهم اولا وبعد داك نطالبهم بالاداء ...



يا طارق اخوي ديل بلعبوا في الزعيم يعني الواحد لازم يكون واثق من نفسو ، معقولة بس نفس الاخطاء تتكرر في كل مباراة واخطاء شنو لاعب ناشيء ما يقع فيها 
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*جمهور الهلال صنع من (عديمي المواهب ) أبطالا ونحن لا نعرف التشجيع
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*روقوا شويه يا جماعة قات الكتير وباقى القليل كلها اربعة مباريات ونخلص من الموسم ده وربنا يوفق هؤلاء اللاعبين فى متبقى الاستحقاقات 
*

----------


## كدكول

*سفاري ونجم الدين هم الانسب لخط الدفاع
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*لاول مره اكتشف انو نحن اكبر عله فى سبيل تطور المريخ جاء الوالى وكله حماس لينهض بالمريخ 
فاحبطناه .بذل ولم يستبقى شيئا غادر والالم يعتصر
قلبه انتقدنا كروجر وضغطنا على الاداره حتى اقالته
2008 وهو بطل الدورى والكأس وكان غاب قوسين او ادنى من لغب الكونفدراليه فخرجنا 2009 خالين الوفاض انتقدنا وارغو واضعناه وغيرنا احضر سادمبا
والذى كان يلقب بالبمبا فساندوه حتى اصبح النجم الاول
فى الفريق للاسف الشديد نحن الجمهور الاسوء فى القاره وعلينا مراجعة انفسنا والا سنظل هاكذا الى 
ان يرث الله الارض والسلام ختام.
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*والله كلامك في محلو نحن جمهورنا وصحافتنا في الواطة عدديل كدا
                        	*

----------


## عمادالدين القيفى

*صراحة الصفوة فقدت الوقار
حرام ان يشجع الهلالاب لاعبيهم الجنائز
ونحن نسب اصحاب المواهب
اين الدعم النفسى يا هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*اسرع راما بتي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*طارق مختار يعيبه التسرع وعدم التركيز ... ( بسبب صيحات وإساءات الجماهير ليس إلا ) .. لكنه مدافع جسور من طينة أمير المدافعين تمساح الدميرة أمير دامر ...
*

----------

